# Germany`s 6trey the "RED PERL"



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Now, here is my buildup thread.

Enjoy!!!!









Shot at 2008-06-23








Shot with Canon PowerShot A60 at 2008-06-23








Shot at 2008-06-23








Shot with DMC-FX01 at 2008-08-04








Shot at 2008-08-04








Shot with DMC-FX01 at 2008-08-04








Shot at 2008-08-04








Shot with DMC-FX01 at 2008-08-05


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

the dash bevor









Shot at 2008-08-24

and after








Shot with DMC-FX01 at 2008-08-24


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

undertray








Shot with DMC-FX01 at 2008-08-04








Shot at 2008-08-04








Shot with DMC-FX01 at 2008-08-04








Shot with DMC-FX01 at 2008-08-04








Shot with DMC-FX01 at 2008-08-04


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

ahhh i see


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

first step in the trunk


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> Now, here is my buildup thread.
> 
> Enjoy!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Trunk


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

started at the rearend







http://de.tinypic.com/usermedia.php?uo=Q1AVRunCQHcdfReHw4GSqw%3D%3D


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

my trailigarms


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

vented endcaps










my rearend









my telescopic driveshaft









center bearing









wishbone


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

16"strokes









man at work  


















2 pumps









4 pumps


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

took the frontend out of the car


















my bro mike at work


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

extended my a-arms


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

some hardlines for the overpressure valves

fires design









second design

my favorit


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

the seacret of my great work!!!!!!!!!

the best machines ever :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

a-arm parts




























helping hands

thanks to mike and cheesy


----------



## zooter86 (Dec 4, 2004)

puttin in some long hours of work for that good of quality, keep it up :thumbsup:


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

batterie and pumpframe


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

thats it for the moment.

more pix next week


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

looking good!!keep it up


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

:thumbsup: great work!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## thephatlander (Nov 27, 2004)

keep up the good work homie!


----------



## bigjune62 (Aug 8, 2001)

nice craftsmanship!


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Oct 26 2008, 10:22 PM~11976807
> *a-arm parts
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice work. :biggrin: My grandmother is from Essen, and my first car was a 63. :0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

impressive


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

nice, looks very reliable


----------



## impala64lowrider (Feb 24, 2005)

i wish i had such tools and space over here.

btw: you can get napa ball joints from us-speed shop.
http://www.usspeed.de/


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Quality work! Looks really solid!
:thumbsup:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

Nice work ! What type of Shop is this , what business?


----------



## elcaballo84LTD (Oct 24, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## emhomie626 (Jun 19, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

damn clean work and clean ride homie....just please reinforce that frame!!!!!!


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

X 1000


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

You guys are doing it right.


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Oct 28 2008, 11:40 AM~11992498
> *You guys are doing it right.
> *


I hope so :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Oct 28 2008, 02:43 PM~11996441
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

what tires are those exactly?












TTT!


----------



## impala64lowrider (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Oct 28 2008, 10:43 PM~11996441
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice picture, but i think you have cheaten by photoshop. is it true?
i think you used a blur effect in the background, because you don't have the right lens / ccd.


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala64lowrider_@Oct 28 2008, 09:58 PM~11997211
> *nice picture, but i think you have cheaten by photoshop. is it true?
> i think you used a blur effect in the background, because you don't have the right lens / ccd.
> *


Sorry cant tellyou anything about the pic.

a friend made it


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Oct 28 2008, 09:44 PM~11997020
> *what tires are those exactly?
> 
> 
> ...


I take a look and pm you


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Oct 28 2008, 10:44 PM~11997020
> *what tires are those exactly?
> 
> 
> ...


They look a bit like Nicos old transporter wheels with an extra white wall - these are 100% street legal


----------



## keessimpala65 (Jan 8, 2006)

Nice 63


----------



## CLOWNINWAYZ (Nov 11, 2003)

nice build..


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

Nice build man!


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Oct 28 2008, 03:43 PM~11996441
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Love the color.


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Oct 28 2008, 09:44 PM~11997020
> *what tires are those exactly?
> 
> 
> ...


cooper lifeliner classic II
175/70/14


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

thanks!


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by topless_66_@Oct 29 2008, 12:53 PM~12006877
> *Love the color.
> *


X34


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Oct 28 2008, 03:43 PM~11996441
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)

You do some great work on that 63  :thumbsup:


----------



## Impslap (Mar 5, 2008)

Thats some awesome work! I go to Germany 2-3 times a year and have never seen a lowrider out there  
Put the side moldings on! Its gonna look 100x better!


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

are there any problems with the TUV getting it licensed for the street?


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Oct 31 2008, 06:12 AM~12022445
> *are there any problems with the TUV getting it licensed for the street?
> *


How come u know bout this?


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by weatmaster_@Oct 31 2008, 01:50 AM~12023116
> *How come u know bout this?
> *


years ago, i had a buddy stationed in germany. he picked up a BMW 3 series, and had us send him a bunch of audio equipment. he proceeded to cut the partition between the trunk and rear seat to accomodate some subwoofers. when he went to get it licensed, the TUV denied him because he had modified the structure of the car. i can only imagine what they would say about hydros!


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)




----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Did some work on my arms this week


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:0


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Nov 2 2008, 09:40 PM~12039411
> *Did some work on my arms this week
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Nov 1 2008, 06:23 AM~12030713
> *years ago, i had a buddy stationed in germany. he picked up a BMW 3 series, and had us send him a bunch of audio equipment. he proceeded to cut the partition between the trunk and rear seat to accomodate some subwoofers. when he went to get it licensed, the TUV denied him because he had modified the structure of the car. i can only imagine what they would say about hydros!
> *


u dont wanna know  




but one word: impossible :uh:


----------



## impala64lowrider (Feb 24, 2005)




----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

Nice Welds!!!!


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

NICE WELDS BRO..


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

bad ass, i use to live in germany when my dad was in the military, nice work bro


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Oct 26 2008, 02:33 PM~11976499
> *my trailigarms
> 
> 
> ...


Nice build up and great work :thumbsup: I have a question for you, What bushing is that u are using, Is it someting I can get here in the U.S.A ? Do u have a part# or for what car are they made for?
Thanx in advance.


----------



## impala64lowrider (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Nov 3 2008, 10:12 PM~12047895
> *Nice build up and great work :thumbsup: I have a question for you, What bushing is that u are using, Is it someting I can get here in the U.S.A ? Do u have a part# or for what car are they made for?
> Thanx in advance.
> *


you can use the bushings from http://www.energysuspension.com/
that's what i did.


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Nov 3 2008, 08:12 PM~12047895
> *Nice build up and great work :thumbsup: I have a question for you, What bushing is that u are using, Is it someting I can get here in the U.S.A ? Do u have a part# or for what car are they made for?
> Thanx in advance.
> *


These are from an bmw typ E36 rearend


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

BMW partsnumber:33319059301


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

Thank You Lolohopper & Impala64lowrider Really appreciate that info.


----------



## impala64lowrider (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Nov 4 2008, 05:50 PM~12056035
> *BMW partsnumber:33319059301
> *


very nice  german bushings, chinese aftermarket moldings and taiwan radio on an american car. after a couple of years our american car will be a international car  only the engine remain american


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala64lowrider_@Nov 5 2008, 08:01 AM~12067881
> *very nice  german bushings, chinese aftermarket moldings and taiwan radio on an american car. after a couple of years our american car will be a international car  only the engine remain american
> *


:tears: .... gotta do what you gotta do to make it strong....


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

And the bushing at the wishbone is from a volvo and the uniball comes from england :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala64lowrider_@Nov 5 2008, 09:01 AM~12067881
> *very nice  german bushings, chinese aftermarket moldings and taiwan radio on an american car. after a couple of years our american car will be a international car  only the engine remain american
> *


WORD :roflmao: Keep up the Good Work. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

My a-armes are done :uh: :uh: :0 :0 














































after some grinding :0 :0 :0


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Nov 5 2008, 11:20 PM~12072189
> *My a-armes are done :uh:  :uh:  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


wow, those look nice - u gonna chrome them or just get em powdered to be ready for Essen?


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

I just paint them for Essen :angry: :angry:


----------



## King Daddy (Jul 13, 2006)

Looks good bro, are you going to put the side trim on? IMO it makes it look better and would make that awesome paint stand out.


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

side trim come`s next year.

The trim is very expensive over her. :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

saweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!!


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:uh: ya no shit frenchie it is


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

TTmofoT :biggrin:

:thumbsup:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Did my braking house today and some assembling at my pumpframe

















Quick diskonekter









the pumpframe


----------



## impala64lowrider (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Nov 8 2008, 10:38 PM~12099575
> *Quick diskonekter
> 
> 
> ...


you're absolutely crazy. :thumbsup: 

i think i'll make it to essen motor show to see your car in person.


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Thank`s :biggrin: :biggrin:


see you in essen


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Looks great man. Keep it up bro!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Nov 5 2008, 03:20 PM~12072189
> *My a-armes are done :uh:  :uh:  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 NICE ASS WORK YA CRAZY KRAUT!!


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala64lowrider_@Nov 8 2008, 11:02 PM~12099671
> *you're absolutely crazy.  :thumbsup:
> 
> i think i'll make it to essen motor show to see your car in person.
> *



u have a special day in mind? I ll be there with guido etc on press day


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

I`ll be there from 3.12.08-7.12.08 whith my car


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

the participants take turns in groups again like last year?


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Yes there are 4 car`s from 28.11.-2.12 and other 4 car`s from 3.12-7.12.
3 show`s per day


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

i rember from that one show in belgium years back that it can get REAL boring
when u got to do 4 shows per day with the same cars same music and all :roflmao:

u know who else is commin besides u and hennig and srgt. dekker?


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

I think Mr.Showtime and tom with the towncar are in the second block.
in the first is lars vegas and peter henning and srgt.dekker


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Nov 9 2008, 11:25 PM~12105804
> *I think Mr.Showtime and tom with the towncar are in the second block.
> in the first is lars vegas and peter henning and srgt.dekker
> *


:roflmao:

:dunno:


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

peter (black ranchero)and henning (buxe)


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

hennig "die unterhose" beyer :roflmao:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Nov 9 2008, 10:22 PM~12105786
> *i rember from that one show in belgium years back that it can get REAL boring
> when u got to do 4 shows per day with the same cars same music and all :roflmao:
> 
> ...


trust me, this year was waaaaaaaaay more boring then other past years, 2 cars so called lowriders did a show and thats about it


----------



## impala64lowrider (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Nov 9 2008, 05:52 PM~12104293
> *u have a special day in mind? I ll be there with guido etc on press day
> *


i actually don't know when i be there. first of all, i have to look for a hotel. i'll let you know, when i be there. it will be nice to meet you guys again.


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala64lowrider_@Nov 10 2008, 12:51 PM~12110947
> *i actually don't know when i be there. first of all, i have to look for a hotel. i'll let you know, when i be there. it will be nice to meet you guys again.
> *



Give me a call


----------



## RO-BLOCK79 (Sep 24, 2008)

NICE WORK BRO :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO-BLOCK79_@Nov 10 2008, 04:58 PM~12116579
> *NICE WORK BRO :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

this is sooo coll to read about! i had no idea the lowriding community was big in germany! can you guys drive your lolo's on the street with hydros? here in california, we get harassed for it. it is against the vehicle code to have hydraulic suspension.


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala64lowrider_@Nov 10 2008, 01:51 PM~12110947
> *i actually don't know when i be there. first of all, i have to look for a hotel. i'll let you know, when i be there. it will be nice to meet you guys again.
> *


x2

me n marco too - got to find a real cheap hotel for a night


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

pix coming soon


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

very nice work homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

The a-armes are done









Prestolite plus ready for painting









Frontend is done


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Back on the ground









Bodywork in the trunk

















Ready for painting









dark base bevor the red base


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

my armes were to short    

so we build a bridge


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

painted trunk


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

nice build :thumbsup:


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

the first doorboard is done


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Nov 16 2008, 06:26 PM~12170772
> *
> 
> 
> ...



the patch in the bottom almost looks like a bowtie :roflmao:


great work, looking very serious!


----------



## impala64lowrider (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Nov 16 2008, 06:13 PM~12170708
> *Back on the ground
> 
> 
> ...


is it driveable like this???


----------



## impala64lowrider (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Nov 16 2008, 06:22 PM~12170748
> *my armes were to short
> 
> so we build a bridge
> ...


very funny  
keep up the good work


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Nov 16 2008, 11:22 AM~12170748
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WESTSIDE!!! :biggrin: 




Keep up the Good work :thumbsup: .


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

> WESTSIDE!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> Sorry it`s ESSEN, my town :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala64lowrider_@Nov 17 2008, 10:53 AM~12177940
> *is it driveable like this???
> *


Chris i dont know
it has some peaces of steal between the armes


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

dang nice ride i just hope that you reinforce that frame!


----------



## RO-BLOCK79 (Sep 24, 2008)

homeboy don't fuck around,nice work homie


----------



## Big-Norm (Sep 17, 2006)

@ monday i visited patrick to look @ his awesome work.all things that he build are very tight!!!the a-arms looks veeeeerry clean.c u @ motorshow essen homie.
kepp up ya great work on the PIMPALA


greetz BIG NORM


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Did some paintwork this week


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Put my rearend together


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Painted my batterie/pump-frame


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> > WESTSIDE!!! :biggrin:
> >
> >
> > Sorry it`s ESSEN, my town :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

Looks tight man..TTT!


----------



## impala64lowrider (Feb 24, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

hurry up, time is runnin to be ready for essen 

everything looks real decent as i said before but whats up with these spacers on your cylinders in the back?


----------



## Cube (Dec 23, 2006)

shit,you r bad azz bro post more pics,you doing it right!
west side fo life


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by weatmaster_@Nov 21 2008, 03:01 PM~12219075
> *hurry up, time is runnin to be ready for essen
> 
> everything looks real decent as i said before but whats up with these spacers on your cylinders in the back?
> *



the hold the vcar up while there is still no preasure on the lines


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Today there will be pressure on the lines :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Nov 22 2008, 11:25 AM~12228142
> *Today there will be pressure on the lines :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *



:0


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Some work from yesterday


----------



## fabian (Sep 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Nov 22 2008, 08:09 PM~12229484
> *Some work from yesterday
> 
> 
> ...



jetzt willst du es aber wissen .. soll das auto in essen stehen oder wieso gibst so so gas ?


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Nov 22 2008, 12:29 PM~12229997
> *jetzt willst du es aber wissen .. soll das auto in essen stehen oder wieso gibst so so gas ?
> *


wtf :uh:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Nov 22 2008, 02:46 PM~12230678
> *wtf :uh:
> *


 :uh: X1000 LIEDERHOESEN


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Nov 22 2008, 07:29 PM~12229997
> *jetzt willst du es aber wissen .. soll das auto in essen stehen oder wieso gibst so so gas ?
> *


Yes it will be there from 3.12.-7.12. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

The pumps









The car









Christmas present from my wife in 2005


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Pressure in the lines


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

nice! great lock up in the rear and still layin low 

you really should consider my matchin 13eens though :biggrin:


----------



## fabian (Sep 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Nov 23 2008, 11:22 AM~12234243
> *Yes it will be there from 3.12.-7.12. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


dann sieht man sich


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Nov 23 2008, 11:49 AM~12234367
> *nice! great lock up in the rear and still layin low
> 
> you really should consider my matchin 13eens though :biggrin:
> *


sorry i think 13eeeen is too small to drive.


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Nov 23 2008, 07:21 PM~12235058
> *sorry i think 13eeeen is too small to drive.
> *



:uh: :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Nov 22 2008, 10:25 AM~12228142
> *Today there will be pressure on the lines :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


Lookin damm great - as i said multiple times before... pressure is on, so whats the reason for them spacers in the back?


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Spacers are out now :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Nov 23 2008, 05:43 PM~12235167
> *:uh:    :nono:    :biggrin:
> *


Bring them wheels to essen on friday.
I will take a look


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

nice build thread. :thumbsup:


----------



## impala64lowrider (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Nov 23 2008, 07:21 PM~12235058
> *sorry i think 13eeeen is too small to drive.
> *


i drive 13" like 120km/h without problems .


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

@Chris
What size of tire???


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Nov 23 2008, 08:26 PM~12235357
> *Bring them wheels to essen on friday.
> I will take a look
> *



i ll try to give guido a call so he can bring one along.


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Nov 24 2008, 08:55 PM~12244031
> *i ll try to give guido a call so he can bring one along.
> *


Thats nice, misa


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala64lowrider_@Nov 24 2008, 02:22 PM~12240872
> *i drive 13" like 120km/h without problems .
> *


just imagine how fast u could drive with some 14" wrapped in 195er tires :biggrin:


----------



## impala64lowrider (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by weatmaster_@Nov 25 2008, 12:42 AM~12245178
> *just imagine how fast u could drive with some 14" wrapped in 195er tires  :biggrin:
> *


once a time i drove them 140 km/h. but belive me, i pissed in my pants. I'll drive them until they got fucked up and then switch to 14" - maybe gold


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by weatmaster_@Nov 25 2008, 12:42 AM~12245178
> *just imagine how fast u could drive with some 14" wrapped in 195er tires  :biggrin:
> *



its LOW and SLOW... not too fast too furious :uh:


----------



## Big-Norm (Sep 17, 2006)

hey patrick.any news of ya 63??ya got the batts??

see ya in essen.

greetz BIG NORM


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

reAL NICE WORK MAN ...KEEP IT UP


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

TTT for "in action" pix


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

I`l post them tomorrow

Now it time fro party at the showground :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Setup is done.
Hope to change the batteries in one colour after the show









My fist doorbord is done

before









after









some polishing work i did


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Nov 30 2008, 12:35 PM~12294921
> *Setup is done.
> Hope to change the batteries in one colour after the show
> 
> ...


that setup looks real nice uffin:


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Nov 30 2008, 01:35 PM~12294921
> *Setup is done.
> Hope to change the batteries in one colour after the show
> 
> ...


u got to change that window crank to the right door handle and arm rest


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Nov 30 2008, 09:35 PM~12294921
> *Setup is done.
> Hope to change the batteries in one colour after the show
> 
> ...


goooooood lookin - wonderin how long those optimas will last


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

For the german

http://www.derwesten.de/nachrichten/auto/a...681/detail.html


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Dec 2 2008, 11:18 PM~12314604
> *For the german
> 
> http://www.derwesten.de/nachrichten/auto/a...681/detail.html
> *


some realy nice small vids


----------



## impala64lowrider (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Nov 30 2008, 10:35 PM~12294921
> *My fist doorbord is done
> before
> 
> ...


that's what you need:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=120343308803

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=120342928206

and the inside door handles:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=260321992434

you can also get the parts from
cars inc, bob's impala parts, hubbards impala parts ....
hope that helps


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Nov 30 2008, 04:35 PM~12294921
> *Setup is done.
> Hope to change the batteries in one colour after the show
> 
> ...



set up came out great :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## impala64lowrider (Feb 24, 2005)

Your Impala at the essen motorshow:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sXWoK3f9GBk


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> Setup is done.
> Hope to change the batteries in one colour after the show
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

pics from the motor show essen


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

:thumbsup:


but where are the pix of that big ass threewheel u pulled off at the show? :biggrin:


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

her you go


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

nice! read about your problems with the ears of the front arms.... if you need
parts LMK... might be able to hook you up. i never ended up beein able to make
it to the show... was workin like a mofo last weeks.


----------



## atxclassic (Oct 12, 2005)

Great build N nice pics :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

before









after


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Changed all batteries to red top









Started to build a new exaust

















I also did a new wirering harness for my trunk


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

This build topic is awsome...... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Welded my exaust


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

:cheesy: straight pipes :biggrin:


----------



## impala64lowrider (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Feb 27 2009, 12:49 PM~13126459
> *Welded my exaust
> 
> 
> ...


did you use stainless steel???


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Hey chris,

no i use normal steel.

Some different ellbows and straightly pipes and painted it black.

Pix will follow


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

PMed


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Did some work on my interior.

Took out all the panels




































Half way done (My wife did this parts)


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

Great work .......................love reading this entire build............
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Mar 3 2009, 02:23 AM~13157719
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Had a little problem whit my rear window   










Took of all the trim 

























And found this









    

The window is not in the right position,
so i have to fix this.

Maybe my carglas dealer can help me with some stuff (dichtung aus der tube)
Sorry dont know the word for it


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## impala64lowrider (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Mar 2 2009, 11:50 PM~13155125
> *Did some work on my interior.
> 
> Took out all the panels
> ...


your wife did a nice job.


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

whats the garden hose for in your headliner


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Ist for the wire of my switchbox.

Is only made for the motor show to protekt my paint.


----------



## low_g (Oct 17, 2006)

nice car homie. what size metal you used for the lower trailing arms?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

dang guys looks badass!!!! Cant wait to see this impala done work looks great! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low_g_@Mar 6 2009, 05:20 AM~13197196
> *nice car homie. what size metal you used for the lower trailing arms?
> *


The trailing armes where made of 90mm x 40mm tubing with 3,5mm walls


----------



## specialk11232 (Jun 10, 2005)

nice bro, great work


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

2 pieces are ready :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Hope that the rest will be ready very soon


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Some pix from today


----------



## impala64lowrider (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Mar 8 2009, 07:37 PM~13216044
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this came out bad ass


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

thanks chris


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Looks real good!


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Mar 7 2009, 11:35 PM~13210780
> *2 pieces are ready :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Hope that the rest will be ready very soon
> ...


good lookin


----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Mar 8 2009, 12:37 PM~13216044
> *Some pix from today
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 VERY nice!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## hydromaniacs (Aug 8, 2005)

nice bro.... echt schöner wagen geworden


----------



## RULOW (Jul 30, 2002)

love the trey lolohopper...now u gotta put it on the bumper


----------



## Douk (Mar 19, 2008)

really very nice homie :worship:


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

If someone has a cheap stoke frame for me LMK.


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

reinforced my frontend a bit


----------



## impala64lowrider (Feb 24, 2005)

nice welds!


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

I hope that this is enough for now.
had a little problem with my stearing cloum after the motor show.


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Mar 15 2009, 10:41 PM~13287280
> *If someone has a cheap stoke frame for me LMK.
> *


Heres a X-frame from a 62 for sale in Sweden:
http://www.blocket.se/vi/20508801.htm?ca=11_s

Sandblasted and primered. Asking about 700 Euros...
But that price can probably be negotiable...Seen them go for much less than that.


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Mar 24 2009, 02:32 PM~13372162
> *Heres a X-frame from a 62 for sale in Sweden:
> http://www.blocket.se/vi/20508801.htm?ca=11_s
> 
> ...


How much is "Much less"???


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Mar 24 2009, 06:46 PM~13373761
> *How much is "Much less"???
> *


Seen them go for 300 to 500 Euros.

It also saids that the price can be discussed with a fast deal.


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

That is not that much.
but the shipping fron sweden is expensive


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)

Nice weldings,, did you ever call that number what i give to you on the motorshow in Essen about that 64frame?


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Robert gave me the e-mail adress from marcel.
But he never answered on my mails  

Was that marcels number???


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

hast du meine email bekommen?


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Mar 24 2009, 07:59 PM~13374423
> *Robert gave me the e-mail adress from marcel.
> But he never answered on my mails
> 
> ...





yes


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Mar 24 2009, 07:08 PM~13374515
> *hast du meine email bekommen?
> *


Ja habe ich bekommen.

Danke nochmal.

Melde dich wenn die abrechnung da ist


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mark._@Mar 24 2009, 07:08 PM~13374518
> *yes
> *


Please send me the number again on my pm


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Mar 24 2009, 07:02 PM~13373894
> *That is not that much.
> but the shipping fron sweden is expensive
> *


Yeah, its probably cheaper to drive up there and put it on a trailer and drive it home.


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

ttt


----------



## mrpuppet (Nov 30, 2008)

so your frame was not reinforced ?thats probly why why your glass was outta position


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrpuppet_@Mar 27 2009, 01:39 PM~13405435
> *so your frame was not reinforced ?thats probly why why your glass was outta position
> *


Thank you for your help.

I`m searching for an other frame to do a full frame wrap.

But it is not that easy to find a frame over her in europe :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## mrpuppet (Nov 30, 2008)

oh i bet, i have a 63 and i have the same frame problem. good luck man :thumbsup:


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Put my gasdoor guard on









Made some hardlines for my accum`s

















Put my rear doorboards in


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

You goin on fast + it looks good too


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah but pelase delete the fucking tube on your roof


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)




----------



## impala64lowrider (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Mar 27 2009, 04:39 PM~13405793
> *Thank you for your help.
> 
> I`m searching for an other frame to do a full frame wrap.
> ...


i don't know what the problem was with your steeringcolumn, but i can imagine. maybe your crossmember of the frame is bent. i can provide you with the whole mesurements of the frame, so you can easily cut it in two, reposition it and reinforce the crossmember / whole frame.


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Chris thaks for your help.

Do you meen this drowing???


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

damn... all that abuse without a reinforced chassis, I hope you did not fucked up your body panels...good luck though!


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Mar 27 2009, 04:39 PM~13405793
> *Thank you for your help.
> 
> I`m searching for an other frame to do a full frame wrap.
> ...


Might also be too late, there's a good chance your body is warped. A frame that's not warped might not even fit anymore. Don't set it on 3 anymore, you could end up buckling your quarter panels and in extreme cases shattering your glass.


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MikeS+Mar 29 2009, 11:47 AM~13422997-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wish u luck lolo


----------



## impala64lowrider (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Mar 29 2009, 08:15 PM~13422842
> *Chris thaks for your help.
> 
> Do you meen this drowing???
> ...


that's what i mean.


----------



## impala64lowrider (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Mar 29 2009, 11:19 PM~13423849
> *Might also be too late, there's a good chance your body is warped. A frame that's not warped might not even fit anymore. Don't set it on 3 anymore, you could end up buckling your quarter panels and in extreme cases shattering your glass.
> *


 :thumbsup: 

i told him, before my frame was reinforced, i tried a 3-wheel and saw the clearance of the side windows was increasing during the 3. so i never tried a 3-wheel again. now my frame is reinforced and i don't have the problem anymore.


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Took aout my carpet too take a look on the floors.










I think this is a good shape


























Cleaned the carpet with water


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

some rust protection

















changed my stearingvalve









I also changed the oil in my gearbox and painted it a bit


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Apr 25 2009, 09:10 PM~13686612
> *Took aout my carpet too take a look on the floors.
> 
> 
> ...



getting ready for sommer! nice... lets cruise once my car is there :thumbsup:


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Apr 25 2009, 09:14 PM~13687268
> *getting ready for sommer! nice... lets cruise once my car is there :thumbsup:
> *


I hope to get TÜV in the next weeks.
Do you have an idea to get TÜV on your ride????


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

why u dont have bring it to the tüv befor u put in hydros?


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

It has hydros when i got it :angry: :angry:


----------



## scrapin82regal (May 2, 2005)

NICE 63 HOMIE!


----------



## impala64lowrider (Feb 24, 2005)

you want "h" or "07" plates???

i think 07 plates would be much easier to get them.


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Apr 26 2009, 11:54 AM~13691749
> *I hope to get TÜV in the next weeks.
> Do you have an idea to get TÜV on your ride????
> *


i will prolly need to take the dros out and put og front uppers & rear lowers in


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala64lowrider_@Apr 28 2009, 12:26 PM~13713087
> *you want "h" or "07" plates???
> 
> i think 07 plates would be much easier to get them.
> *



I think both would be ok.

But with "H" it would be easyer to drive to the dutch lowrider friends.
Some countrys around germany wont accept the "07".


Could you help me chris???


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Apr 28 2009, 10:10 PM~13717198
> *I think both would be ok.
> 
> But with "H" it would be easyer to drive to the dutch lowrider friends.
> ...


is that tru? i thought it just depends on the insurance :dunno:

the swiss sometimes mistake the 07 with the 06 and think you want to sell
it / bought it in their country


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Apr 28 2009, 08:27 PM~13717371
> *is that tru? i thought it just depends on the insurance :dunno:
> 
> the swiss sometimes mistake the 07 with the 06 and think you want to sell
> ...



I heared that there are problems with the "07" around germany.
But i don`t know anything else.

My be the ADAC can help with this question


----------



## impala64lowrider (Feb 24, 2005)

i wanted to go to an austrian show last year, so i went to the registration office and asked them for an exception, because i knew, i signed, i will never leave the country with the 07 plates . they told me, since last year, they aren't allowed by the eu to prohobit to leave the country with any plates. she also told me, other eu countries have to accept all regular plates from any eu country, but she told me, some guys went into some problems, because the police of the other eu countries never saw such plates and were confused. most of the insurance companies don't care about leaving germany with the plates. my insurance company doesn't like, if i would go to poland, but he told me, they would pay any damage, but not for thefting the car.

i never made it to the show, because at the same day a bigger show was nearby.


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

sounds good! :biggrin: 

talking austria - are you gonna be in dornbirn end of may? me and guido are going and were thinking about stopping at your pad


----------



## impala64lowrider (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Apr 29 2009, 10:10 PM~13731002
> *sounds good!  :biggrin:
> 
> talking austria - are you gonna be in dornbirn end of may? me and guido are going and were thinking about stopping at your pad
> *


that would be very nice, but i'll be in cuba / varadero from 21th may trough 6th juni. 

i hope to make it to the street mag show at geiselwind on 12.th - 16th juni. unfortunately i have blow-up my engine and now it's completely disassembled. but i hope the engine is completely rebuild until 12th juni. would you guys be there? it would be nice to meet you again and talk about some shit.


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Is there a difference between a right hand drive x-frame and a left hand x-frame???


----------



## impala64lowrider (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@May 4 2009, 08:51 PM~13779837
> *Is there a difference between a right hand drive x-frame and a left hand x-frame???
> *


in my opinion:

- steering gear mounting holes
- idler arm holes
- clutch bracket holes (if needed)
- emergency brake holes trough the frame and bracket holes.

but i think it's possible to drill those holes easily. the shape should be hopefully be the same. if you need pictures of a regular x-frame, i'm sure i got hundreds...


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Apr 25 2009, 01:10 PM~13686612
> *Took aout my carpet too take a look on the floors.
> 
> 
> ...


Super Solid :thumbsup:


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Wow! :thumbsup: 
Do you know if they have been swapped or if its the original floors?


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

This is the original floor.
It has only some little spot repaires.


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Very nice work ...the car is real clean....Keep it up ... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

New painted floors









Addet my other 2 accums to the setup


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice.... :biggrin:


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

nice work


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

wow, your floors looked realy good and even better now 
can i trust my eyes and you using 12l harlines all around?


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

@weatmaster

Yes you are right
12LL all around

I have some "Hansaflex Fittinge" for sale if you need some

20x
XWN NW 08 HS

20x
XWN NW 06 HS

20x
XVN NW 08 HS

20x
XVN NW 06 HS (ohne Überwurfmutterund Schneidring)


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@May 14 2009, 08:27 PM~13886058
> *@weatmaster
> 
> Yes you are right
> ...


I just baught sum new this week from my local parker store (always get em cheap there) - just need sum npt fittings + two L fittings 3/8 npt to 10L


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

This are one side NPT and the other side 10L or 12L


----------



## impala64lowrider (Feb 24, 2005)

you lucky man... my floors were full of rust and rust holes. the guys from the us, had patched those very professionally: :angry:


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala64lowrider_@May 16 2009, 05:53 PM~13905251
> *you lucky man... my floors were full of rust and rust holes. the guys from the us, had patched those very professionally:  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


Damn chris that sucks.

I had 2 rust holes under the rearseats big like my thumpnail :0 :0


----------



## impala64lowrider (Feb 24, 2005)

i had a rusthole in my trunk big like my whole trunk :angry:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala64lowrider_@May 19 2009, 12:51 PM~13931079
> *i had a rusthole in my trunk big like my whole trunk  :angry:
> *


poooor boy


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

TTmofoT!


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ValiantGurl64 (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper+May 14 2009, 09:51 AM~13883910-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My trunk is the only place I didn't have a rust hole lol.


----------



## impala64lowrider (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ValiantGurl64_@Jun 9 2009, 10:54 AM~14135950
> *My trunk is the only place I didn't have a rust hole lol.
> *


maybe it was already replaced back in the days ?


----------



## ValiantGurl64 (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala64lowrider_@Jun 9 2009, 08:11 AM~14136646
> *maybe it was already replaced back in the days ?
> *


Nope...nothing was ever replaced in terms of that. I got lucky there and shit on the floor panels I guess.


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ValiantGurl64_@Jun 9 2009, 04:15 PM~14136679
> *Nope...nothing was ever replaced in terms of that. I got lucky there and shit on the floor panels I guess.
> *


oh really, you felt so lucky that you took a shit onto your trunk pannels? :uh:


:roflmao: j/p


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

real nice!


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 9 2009, 10:26 AM~14136758
> *real nice!
> *


x2


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Thanks, i hope to do some progress the next day`s.


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Jun 9 2009, 04:57 PM~14136961
> *Thanks, i hope to do some progress the next day`s.
> *



you can install your armrests next week, thats for sure  :biggrin:


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Great news, mise.

Do you come over to essen???


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

of course, for work each day :biggrin:

oh i will move here next month finally, too - Essen Holsterhausen 

i am in hannover this weekend though and will bring your parts to essen


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

That`s great.

Holsterhausen is nice too live.

My wife lived there bevor she moved to altenessen


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Today i redid my hatrack

Half way done









Ready to install


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Jun 9 2009, 08:47 PM~14139253
> *Today i redid my hatrack
> 
> Half way done
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Waiting for my arme rest pads


----------



## impala64lowrider (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Jun 9 2009, 08:47 PM~14139253
> *Today i redid my hatrack
> 
> Half way done
> ...



nice  
why didn't you make some holes for speakers?


----------



## ValiantGurl64 (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Jun 9 2009, 12:47 PM~14139253
> *Today i redid my hatrack
> 
> Half way done
> ...


looking good!


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Jun 9 2009, 02:51 PM~14139968
> *:thumbsup:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala64lowrider_@Jun 10 2009, 12:34 PM~14147706
> *nice
> why didn't you make some holes for speakers?
> *



I dont need speekers there.

The sound comes from the engine :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

hmm no a car needs sound :thumbsdown: what is a lowrider without sound!!


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

Anyways a nice touch - keep it up...


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Today i did the last work on my doors.

Thank you misa    

Here the pix






























Also cleand up my setup


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Jun 24 2009, 10:44 PM~14284901
> *Today i did the last work on my doors.
> 
> Thank you misa
> ...


Looks good man, the door panels look classy


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

ur wifey did it right?


----------



## impala64lowrider (Feb 24, 2005)

i really should give my girlfriend a sewing machine


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Looking real clean man. Great job!


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Jun 25 2009, 08:47 AM~14291989
> *ur wifey did it right?
> *



Yes she did :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala64lowrider_@Jun 25 2009, 01:12 PM~14292333
> *i really should give my girlfriend a sewing machine
> *


haha, mine has one and starts a new course


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by weatmaster_@Aug 9 2009, 01:26 PM~14715845
> *haha, mine has one and starts a new course
> *


Good luck


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CruizinKev (Feb 16, 2003)

:thumbsup: uffin: :worship:


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

My first pinstriping work


----------



## Douk (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

My girls in my arms :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Douk (Mar 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Sep 3 2009, 02:40 PM~14972314
> *My girls in my arms :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


congrate!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Oh her name is Lucienne because my father-in-low is from france

He is very happy now


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

congratulations!


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## Douk (Mar 19, 2008)

:thumbsup: 

what size your rear cylinder?


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

16" at the rear


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Just got thru looking thru your thread. Looks good homie.
You have the most solid original floors on an early 60's car that I've ever seen. I've been to Germany three times and I thought ya'lls weather would've caused rust problems too. I'm guessing that your car was garage kept.


----------



## Douk (Mar 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Oct 6 2009, 12:59 PM~15283429
> *16" at the rear
> *


thank bro!  

Which maximum size kept silent advises me for 63 of my wife?

With the rear arms of origin and one y bone's.


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

did you paint the speed numbers yourself or is it original km/h ?


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Sep 24 2009, 04:55 PM~15174315
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I think Classic Industries sales them.


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Oct 7 2009, 05:06 AM~15287702
> *did you paint the speed numbers yourself or is it original km/h ?
> 
> 
> ...


i guess its OG, on my car its km/h too because it was assembled in antwerp, belgium


----------



## HOMBRE SIN NOMBRE (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Oct 5 2009, 02:43 PM~15273680
> *
> 
> 
> ...



VERY NICE HOMIE.

:angry:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Oct 7 2009, 01:13 PM~15291149
> *i guess its OG, on my car its km/h too because it was assembled in antwerp, belgium
> *


I'm pretty sure its og considering ya'll are in Europe.


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Oct 7 2009, 03:06 AM~15287702
> *did you paint the speed numbers yourself or is it original km/h ?
> 
> 
> ...



It has og km/h numbers on it.

This car was build for austria.


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Oct 7 2009, 03:09 AM~15287734
> *I think Classic Industries sales them.
> *


Thank you


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Oct 7 2009, 02:25 PM~15291617
> *Thank you
> *


You're welcome but in my opinion they're not reasonably priced. Thats if I remember the price correctly.


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Sep 2 2009, 01:41 AM~14956178
> *My first pinstriping work
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great for your first work.


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)

:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Douk (Mar 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Nov 1 2009, 05:13 AM~15527111
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

What is this?????


----------



## impala64lowrider (Feb 24, 2005)

that frame needs some love... :biggrin: 

post pics of the reinforcement.


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

Nice found, 
lil rusty but blasting it is cheap and droppin it stops it from rusting inside. 
Hope you had a nice deal. 

...looks like one of them has a fixed horn.

Keep us posted.


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

I think it is a good deal.

It`s hard to find an old frame like this only 170km from essen.

The horn was cut of for an other frame but there is an other one that i can weld back.


Ill take some progress pic`s


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)

Hey you finally can pick that frame up. :thumbsup: 
Its always hard to get him on the phone most luck in the weekends.

But cool man that you made the deal with him, its a very good guy also and he got some nice stuff in his garage that you will see i guess :biggrin:


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Ok i will thake some pix of his stuff if he let me do this    


I will do a "soft" framewrap

Only 3mm on top and bottom and 4mm on the sides all smootht out maybe with some patterns on it.


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Feb 10 2010, 08:00 PM~16572311
> *Ok i will thake some pix of his stuff if he let me do this
> I will do a "soft" framewrap
> 
> ...


sounds like a good plan - dont see the need for 6mm when you arent building a radical...


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Something i did today


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

good start - maybe make a lil bridge in the 90s to prefent the c-clamp from bending itself

you are going to run a e-pump or a handpump on the cylinder?


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

that was what i want to say too hehe


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

I have an handpump so i use this.   

Dont have an e-pump in my shop so i do it that way


I will do some reinforce on the clamp if it is not strong enough.

It`s made of 40x40x4.


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)

What time will you be in Utrecht cuz me and Langeberg bin around Utrecht this saturday. 
Marcel ask us several times to come to his place for a drink etc... so maybe its fun when we meet you there also :biggrin:


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

That is an great idea.

We want to leave essen between 9:00 and 10:00 and we have 170km to drive.

We will be there at 12:30 i think


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)

ok cool we trying to get there at that time


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Today i picked up my new frame in utrecht


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

Oh yes... and you also got an extra, having a look at his new project would have been worth the travel itself I think. 
I know this frame will be of the hook when I take a look at your a-arms n stuff....


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

I hope that it will be smooth like my a-arms when it done.

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Oct 26 2008, 09:17 PM~11976782
> *the seacret of my great work!!!!!!!!!
> 
> the best machines ever :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> ...


I'm feeling ya on that one, with machines like these you can do it all! :biggrin:

unbelievable clean work!!


----------



## keessimpala65 (Jan 8, 2006)

Nice. Good luck with the new frame


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Feb 14 2010, 11:41 PM~16610520
> *I hope that it will be smooth like my a-arms when it done.
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...



Nice there ready for chroming...


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Bought this today.










Hope it works for me cause it is an very cheap one


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

how much amps? or how thick does it cut?


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

NICE WERK


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CustomMachines_@Feb 15 2010, 02:20 PM~16616503
> *how much amps? or how thick does it cut?
> *



It has 40amp`s and it cuts up too 12mm

Hopefully it will cut my 4mm very clean so that i dont have to grind the patterns before i weld them to the frame


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Feb 15 2010, 04:58 PM~16617005
> *It has 40amp`s and it cuts up too 12mm
> 
> Hopefully it will cut my 4mm very clean so that i dont have to grind the patterns before i weld them to the frame
> *


nice, it should be able to do so with the right nozzle. i see its high frequent as well :thumbsup:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by weatmaster_@Feb 14 2010, 12:42 AM~16607176
> *Oh yes... and you also got an extra, having a look at his new project would have been worth the travel itself I think.
> I know this frame will be of the hook when I take a look at your a-arms n stuff....
> *


what projekt u talkin bout :wow:


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Feb 15 2010, 07:15 PM~16618511
> *what projekt u talkin bout :wow:
> *


It`s a secret :0 :0 :0


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

good build homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

nice, itll cut clean for sure it just takes a little longer compared to the heavy one`s.


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

actually for a clean cut you still have to cut down in amps on the heavier ones so it doesn't really affect the speed


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

Good choice to go with a high frequent one, that hopefully saves you some grinding + 40 Amps should be ok too - how much was it?
Don´t you have one at yor work?


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

I had one at work but our welder is an asshole so it is an problem to use it for privat work.

I bougt this one from www.ischweißen.de.



It was 249€ :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

Ohh ok, what an ass...Anyhow, always good to have them tools at home (oh yes I am a tools fanatic).


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by weatmaster_@Feb 16 2010, 11:02 PM~16630556
> *Ohh ok, what an ass...Anyhow, always good to have them tools at home (oh yes I am a tools fanatic).
> *


X2 :biggrin: i hate borrowing tools.


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CustomMachines_@Feb 17 2010, 07:26 AM~16636741
> *X2  :biggrin:  i hate borrowing tools.
> *


X3!


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

I started with my frame.

I think this will be a looooong way to go.

When i got it

























Rewelding the factory welds









Got my plasmacutter today









Her you see why it is so cheap, but it works great


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Some work from today


----------



## Douk (Mar 19, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

going fast tho  :thumbsup: i hate it every time you have to pause when the evening is over and the regular working day is up ahead... like right now


----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)

Doing it right. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)




----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

cool we want to see more


----------



## impala64lowrider (Feb 24, 2005)

damn, it's not very solid...

be sure you messure it before you start reinforce it - it would be a pain in the ass, if the frame is bent and you reinforce it.


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah i was thinking about the same when i saw that horn in front


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

Great Ridez guys!! :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Marcel needed the horn for an other frame.

it has no accident or so but i take some measurement before and after welding the frame


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

A day of grinding


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

And there i was thinking mine was bad, good luck! always more work then you planned :0


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

TTT!


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Here are some updates from today.

Take of the bodymounts
I have only this pic, sorry









Flipped the frame over to weld the other side.



























GRINDING :barf:


----------



## Douk (Mar 19, 2008)

courage homie!!


----------



## impala64lowrider (Feb 24, 2005)

fast progress. it seems like you don't need the 2nd frame, because you'll be finish with the frame before spring.


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

Looking good  

Haha you dislike grinding?! what discs do you use for 'm?!


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

I use discs like this
80 grit


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)




----------



## Douk (Mar 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Feb 25 2010, 01:09 PM~16723085
> *I use discs like this
> 80 grit
> 
> ...


I use even :biggrin:


----------



## LowChevyBoy (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Mar 8 2009, 10:37 AM~13216044
> *Some pix from today
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

Fell in love with these a long time ago for their high speed, grit 36.










and these work as the best for finishing (there's scotchbrite in between)


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

I got the other one´s for free :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

But they are used for a short time :angry: :angry:


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Feb 25 2010, 09:09 PM~16723085
> *I use discs like this
> 80 grit
> 
> ...


I mostly use these with a 40 grit


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Today i took a look if all my cardbords will fit on a sheet matell of 2,5x1,25

Everythis fits :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

You could use the thick regular grinding discs for all the rough work and finish the last 25% off with the discs that have the pieces of sandingpaper glued on them, theyre not realy suitable for heavy duty work


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Feb 28 2010, 09:32 AM~16747874
> *You could use the thick regular grinding discs for all the rough work and finish the last 25% off with the discs that have the pieces of sandingpaper glued on them, theyre not realy suitable for heavy duty work
> *


True that, those are cheap, stay long and cut it off fast + u can also use these sideways for hard to reach places if u are carefull with them.


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Did some work today.

F....K      














































The result of 5h hard work :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

very nice patrick! keep up the good work  

I'll try to stop by anytime soon


----------



## impala64lowrider (Feb 24, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

The plasma cutz themself do not look to bad, not an A+ but better than I expected with that cheap bastard.
Good work btw.


----------



## Demonstr8 (Dec 19, 2008)

Good work, glad to see your getting the frame done! Especially with the hydro set up you got and the 3's you can hit!


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Updates





































Cut of the shok mounts



















Now i can wrap the inside


----------



## Douk (Mar 19, 2008)

courage homie!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

very nice progress! good job


----------



## low of 79 (Mar 24, 2009)

ah,extra holes for more stability ... good work ...


----------



## impala64lowrider (Feb 24, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Where can i get this bolts???


Or is an M12 12.9 bolt also ok????


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Some progress from today






































I have 95% of the side templates done so i can weld them to the frame


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Mar 13 2010, 08:31 AM~16879272
> *Some progress from today
> 
> 
> ...


why all these lil pieces and not in 2 or 1 big piece on the sides?


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Mar 13 2010, 05:31 PM~16879272
> *Some progress from today
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## impala64lowrider (Feb 24, 2005)

i told you, you won't need a 2nd frame, because you are fast enough.

keep up the fast and nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low of 79_@Mar 9 2010, 11:04 AM~16836291
> *ah,extra holes for more stability ... good work ...
> *


how it needs to be done - good you had an eye on that, most peeps do not care aboiut those... 

I am still a lil curious bout your rust - are you going to dip it after all cauz i do not see u using primer or even better on some parts/ spots weldingprimer.


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

You can not weld realy good on that welding primer.

So i put some "Hohlraumversiegelung" into the frame.


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Mar 11 2010, 09:16 PM~16861486
> *Where can i get this bolts???
> Or is an M12 12.9 bolt also ok????
> 
> ...



aslong as they are 12.8s you should be fine


----------



## impala64lowrider (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Mar 23 2010, 08:56 AM~16970496
> *You can not weld realy good on that welding primer.
> 
> So i put some "Hohlraumversiegelung" into the frame.
> *


welding primer is useless. it doesn't last for one year...

you did it the right way!


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Mar 23 2010, 07:56 AM~16970496
> *You can not weld realy good on that welding primer.
> 
> So i put some "Hohlraumversiegelung" into the frame.
> *


the easy way is to use an half harden welding primer, this way u do not have to weld directly on it - it will make its way with the heat.



> _Originally posted by impala64lowrider_@Mar 23 2010, 01:30 PM~16971200
> *welding primer is useless. it doesn't last for one year...
> 
> you did it the right way!
> *


depends on what u use chris - as always do not ask your carparts seller ask the industry + use it the right way cauz there are different welding primers for different spots, each has its own working method


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Today i tackwelded the in and outside of the front of the frame


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

Lookin nasty


----------



## impala64lowrider (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by weatmaster_@Mar 23 2010, 02:54 PM~16971287
> *depends on what u use chris - as always do not ask your carparts seller ask the industry + use it the right way cauz there are different welding primers for different spots, each has its own working method
> *


the brother of my gf is a certified industrial welder with annual trainings. they build big baking oven for the garden. they have a warranty for 20 years and have abuse of temperature -20° to 350°, rain, snow... he told me there is actually no welding primer you can depend on. if there were one in the market, they would save a lot of money and time, but most welding primers still don't last for one year, so you have to use other reliable methods against rust.

i never ask a parts dealer what to buy. you also wouldn't ask someone form media markt what's the best for you. the last few years they sold televisions and now they have to sell computers....


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala64lowrider_@Mar 24 2010, 01:21 PM~16983546
> *the brother of my gf is a certified industrial welder with annual trainings. they build big baking oven for the garden. they have a warranty for 20 years and have abuse of temperature -20° to 350°, rain, snow... he told me there is actually no welding primer you can depend on. if there were one in the market, they would save a lot of money and time, but most welding primers still don't last for one year, so you have to use other reliable methods against rust.
> 
> i never ask a parts dealer what to buy. you also wouldn't ask someone form media markt what's the best for you. the last few years they sold televisions and now they have to sell computers....
> *


Kinda self-explanatory that you can not use a heat reacting welding-primer on parts that get heated after welding but on a car etc. they are good to go at most spots. 

Btw. Sorry Patrick, not trying to take over your build up, just trying to tell that there different ways to protect two layers of metal against rust.


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Ok thank you for that.


But i think Hohlraumversiegelung woul go between the frame and the plates.


If not i will redo the frame in 15-20 years


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

Even if it rusts, gonne take over 10 years to eat through 4 mm plating :biggrin: Best way to me is getting it blasted when youre done, have it powdercoated and blasting the insides fuill of ML or that hohlraumstuff when its still hot


----------



## impala64lowrider (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Mar 25 2010, 02:30 PM~16994875
> *Even if it rusts, gonne take over 10 years to eat through 4 mm plating  :biggrin:  Best way to me is getting it blasted when youre done, have it powdercoated and blasting the insides fuill of ML or that hohlraumstuff when its still hot
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Mar 25 2010, 01:30 PM~16994875
> *Even if it rusts, gonne take over 10 years to eat through 4 mm plating  :biggrin:  Best way to me is getting it blasted when youre done, have it powdercoated and blasting the insides fuill of ML or that hohlraumstuff when its still hot
> *


Shure, but how u gonna blast, powdercoat n wax between two layers of metal  

Do not wanna sound cocky but there is none instead u dip how i would do...


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

Doesnt matter whats between the plates, itll be protected by the holhraumstuff and sealed off that way. You wont get everything perfectly sealed but thats ok, itll take ages before its rusted enough to eat through 4mm. This car will not be outside on salty roads in the winter anyways.


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Dont had that much time today

Only little progress on her


----------



## Douk (Mar 19, 2008)

nice homie!!!


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Douk_@Mar 27 2010, 06:02 PM~17016363
> *nice homie!!!
> *



x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Douk_@Mar 27 2010, 05:02 PM~17016363
> *nice homie!!!
> *


Thanks

Still a long way to go :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Did my cross member

I hope that my lower a-armes will fit with this plates????!!!!


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Cross member inner side


----------



## impala64lowrider (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Apr 4 2010, 09:49 PM~17093240
> *Did my cross member
> 
> I hope that my lower a-armes will fit with this plates????!!!!
> *


i didn't have any problems with my lower a-arms. i got only problems with my upper a-arms. i think you'll have bigger problems with you upper a-arms, because yours are wrapped.


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Were is the problem???

On my stock frame is everything ok with my upper armes


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

TTT for the red pearl


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)




----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Welding welding welding :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Douk (Mar 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Apr 14 2010, 01:13 PM~17191554
> *Welding welding welding :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## impala64lowrider (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Apr 7 2010, 04:06 PM~17121192
> *Were is the problem???
> 
> On my stock frame is everything ok with my upper armes
> *


i had to make here a gap, because the upper a-arm hits the reinforcement of the frame. be sure you have enough clearance.


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Apr 14 2010, 09:13 PM~17191554
> *Welding welding welding :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


Ohh realy, I love it...take your time. It will come out badass anyhow but if you keep in mind that it just needs its time you can go easy with it.


----------



## Douk (Mar 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala64lowrider_@Apr 15 2010, 12:35 AM~17198967
> *i had to make here a gap, because the upper a-arm hits the reinforcement of the frame. be sure you have enough clearance.
> 
> 
> ...


me i cut a arms for this problem


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Thanks for the info.

I will have an eye on this


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## SAD DOGG (Jun 16, 2006)

amazing work done on your ride!!!!!!!!

the set up is amazing, congratulation

good luck with the frame wrap, after that you ll scrap the sky!!!!

i ll stay tuned on this threat, hope i ll do that work on my deuce one day


----------



## elcaballo84LTD (Oct 24, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

TTT!


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Started on plating the top side


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)




----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

Nice


----------



## impala64lowrider (Feb 24, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## low of 79 (Mar 24, 2009)

ah, it goes ahead ... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Flipped the frame so i can weld the underside






































First steps of grinding


----------



## Douk (Mar 19, 2008)

good work ! :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

Looks really good - everything seems to fitt nicely


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by weatmaster_@May 9 2010, 08:19 AM~17432726
> *Looks really good - everything seems to fitt nicely
> *


Yes it was a lot of work with the cardbords but it was is worth.

Now i have not that much problems with my metalwork


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

frame looks good


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@May 10 2010, 10:37 PM~17444539
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



sorry that I missed your call. I got the parts list and hope that I'll find time next week to place the order. Details by fone... I'll try to call you back asap


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

It's starting to come together, very nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## impala64lowrider (Feb 24, 2005)

patrick's 63 impala lowrider @ sonax booth / tuning world bodensee:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E989BFioau8


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Thanks for that nice video chris.

It was nice to meet you.


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

TTT for the homie!

was nice seeing you last night, framework looks even better in person :thumbsup:


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Thanks Misa,

i gave my very best


----------



## Tage (Apr 29, 2008)

:thumbsup: Nice build!


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

welding welding welding


----------



## impala64lowrider (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@May 23 2010, 08:51 AM~17575084
> *welding welding welding
> *


post some pictures please


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## Erik64SS (Oct 22, 2005)

How much weight you think added to your ride with allll that welding

Shit looks tight


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

I think it will be around 200kg extra weight.


----------



## impala64lowrider (Feb 24, 2005)

it seems like you are very close to finish it. 

keep up the good work. :thumbsup:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@May 8 2010, 12:58 PM~17428460
> *Flipped the frame  so i can weld the underside
> 
> 
> ...


what size metal did u use


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

I used 3mm for the upper and lower side and 4mm for the sides.

I build a street car not an hopper

@chris

Close to finish???
There is a lot of grinding to do.
I want sooooth :happysad: :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

some motivation:

63 Frame Welds


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

This rag is realy nice


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

weekend bump


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

@Misa

Post some new pix in "Best of Both Worlds"


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Got my new towcar :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

Nice build up man!


----------



## 65chevyman (Feb 3, 2003)

one bad car and gotta say like alot of the builds coming from europe very detailed and clean


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Jun 20 2010, 10:21 PM~17839263
> *Got my new towcar  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


how much can it tow?


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

papers say´s 3,3to

but a bit moooooore is no problem :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

TTT! 


just got back to the E today 

will give you a call once I get off work


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQ7R_buZPSo&feature=related


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Took some update pix for you

Welding



























Grinding


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Some more grinding


















Half way done


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Enjoy


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Today i had some houres to work on my frame



















My bro Mike came over to help me


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

Ohh Shit, it is just as clean as I expected - A+ work as always.
I really like the tubes you welded in (I am a big fan of tightening tubes and space frames - have some plans for it if I ever find the time to build one.)


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

very nice work.... frame look more then half way done to me :thumbsup:


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

I hope it more than half way done.

It was a dirty way :wow: :wow: :wow: 


@Misa
I am in my shop today.
Give me a call and come over


----------



## Kadman (Apr 18, 2010)

Great thread.... Love your car.

I couldn't tell in the pics, are you running a stock rear end that you reinforced or is it a Tacoma?


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

It is a stock rear end that i reinforced.

it is hard to find an tacoma rearend here in europe


----------



## Kadman (Apr 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Jul 22 2010, 02:08 PM~18113633
> *It is a stock rear end that i reinforced.
> 
> it is hard to find an tacoma rearend here in europe
> *


Yea i would imagine that to be the case. Keep up the great work, frame looks nice.


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Jul 22 2010, 04:36 PM~18110508
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> I hope it more than half way done.
> ...



sorry Patreick, I didn't get anything done since getting back from the states.
I know I said I'd call you up


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

Thats some tight fabbing! looks damn good!!
and what weat says bout the tubing.


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Frame is complet clean

Now i have to grind down the corners.

I like the silver look :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Tuesday was like christmas :wow: :wow: :wow: 

My bro tom picked up his new car at the rotterdam harbor.
In there my parts :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

I also got some used parts


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

hell yeah


----------



## impala64lowrider (Feb 24, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## vegASS (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Aug 5 2010, 10:34 AM~18235930
> *Frame is complet clean
> 
> Now i have to grind down the corners.
> ...


very good job i like this topic


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY (Aug 8, 2009)

:machinegun: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Got this on monday


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Grinding grinding grinding :barf: :barf: :barf: :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Frame is looking good!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

what are you grinding cleaning the frame with? what grit


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

Sick work


----------



## impala64lowrider (Feb 24, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 19 2010, 10:44 PM~18605071
> *what are you grinding cleaning the frame with? what grit
> *



I use this 









Grid 40-80 and touch the frame very soft


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Update time :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Also put my framehorn into the frame

A lot of work that takes a lot of time

Thanks for your help bro :wow: :wow:


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Crossmember half way done


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

Really nice - let me know when its done so I can pick it up 

Shits so clean....


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Remember you dont have an impala


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Sep 30 2010, 10:15 PM~18703538
> *Remember you dont have an impala
> 
> *


Maybe sooner or later


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

soooo nice and smooth, i love it :yes:  

what you gonna do with your old frame once you swap frames? :biggrin:


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Frame is up for sale when i swaped it.

With long trailingarms and wishbone and powerballs for the strokes


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Aug 5 2010, 12:50 PM~18236052
> *Tuesday was like christmas :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> My bro tom picked up his new car at the rotterdam harbor.
> ...


gotta love days like that. lol.

and that frame is lookin damn good man. nice work. definatly inspiration.


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

ttt


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

frame is looking fresh bro.


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Some more progress


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Oct 15 2010, 01:36 PM~18819897
> *Some more progress
> 
> 
> ...


that looks wicked man.

you welding those plates to the frame then to each other?


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Oct 15 2010, 11:36 AM~18819897
> *Some more progress
> 
> 
> ...



hey i noticed you are wrapping the frame all the way to the end of the front end....now your gonna have problems putting your suspension back on..and your bumpers too!!!if i were you i would not go that far...your gonna run into a lot of problems...... :wow:


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Are that problems sooo big???

I dident notice that.

The plates in the first and second pic are not done jet.
I have to cut of the upper corners of this plates


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

Real nice work as always....think this shows the mentioned problematic in a good way


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

I think i will measure my frame and my bumper and then we will sea.


----------



## kp 82 (Aug 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Oct 16 2010, 01:58 PM~18827988
> *I think i will measure my frame and my bumper and then we will sea.
> *


they all fit like gloves dope metal work :biggrin:


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by weatmaster_@Oct 16 2010, 01:22 PM~18827782
> *Real nice work as always....think this shows the mentioned problematic in a good way
> 
> 
> ...


H

Here is a good picture of how it is suposed to be....do you see how when you wrap a frame like in this pic the plating that use to wrap the frame doesnt go all the way and the reason why you do this is because your bumper has a piece connected to it that holds the bumper on the frame and if wrap it all the way then you wont be able to get ur bumper on.....another thing that you will run into is the suspension part that connects your ur stearing joints will not connect right....hope this helps if you are confused ask anyone else who has done a frame wrapp and they will tell you the same....dont mean to stop or put a hold on your build but just trying to help.....hope my info helps....


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Thanks for the help.

i will take a look on this part of the frame and go the easy way and cut of the plates.


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Oct 17 2010, 02:05 AM~18831676
> *Thanks for the help.
> 
> i will take a look on this part of the frame and go the easy way and cut of the plates.
> *


----------



## impala64lowrider (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Oct 15 2010, 08:36 PM~18819897
> *
> 
> 
> ...


if you reinforce this part, you won't be able to adjust your bumper and have to change a lot on the brackets of your bumper. as mentioned, you'll get problems with the steering. don't reinforce the area where the steering box is bolt on and be sure you don't reinforce the area, where the steering shaft goes by. also be sure to not reinforce the area, where the radiator is bolt on, because the whole front end goes high and all clearances to the doors will be destroyed. it's also no good idea to reinforce the upper crossmember where the engine mounts are bolt on, because your distributor may hit the firewall if you have a big one like the HEI distributors...

if you need pictures, hit me up.


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Today i had some time for nice grinding and welding. ( I hate that frame    )

Here are the pic`s

Put the brackets back onto the frame at the " rigth" position


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

Holy Moly,
This is becoming nicer n nicer...


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

And here some more pix


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by weatmaster_@Oct 22 2010, 07:07 PM~18880817
> *Holy Moly,
> This is becoming nicer n nicer...
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Oct 22 2010, 08:55 PM~18881205
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah, this is going to be a smooth criminal - TÜV compliant 

Btw:
Are you going with caddy spindles too?


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

Thats gonne be real nice if you smooth that out and paint it high gloss, are you chroming the suspension or are you going with that OG look all black?


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

If i can get some caddy or caprice spindels for less than yes

I love the lock up with them

Maybe i will chrom the a-armes the wishbone and the trailingarmes.
The frame gets the same color than the body and the belly will be glossy black


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

nice build bro!!!!

the werk u putn n saving u a small pile o money!!!!!  

im german but born n us!!!

heres a few pix of my 64 build!!!!

thanks fer stopn by bra!!!!!


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Oct 23 2010, 08:21 PM~18888433
> *If i can get some caddy or caprice spindels for less than yes
> 
> I love the lock up with them
> *


If you need some hit me up via PM and I will ask my used Cadillac-Parts dealer...


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Oct 24 2010, 03:23 AM~18890820
> *nice build bro!!!!
> 
> the werk u putn n saving u a small pile o money!!!!!
> ...



Thanks man.

You have a nice frame


----------



## sicko87 (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Oct 22 2010, 12:53 PM~18881194
> *And here some more pix
> 
> 
> ...



   
your frames is coming out real nice!!!
perfect work bro!!!


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Frame is looking real good Lolohopper!

I always wonder where the front brake line is drawn when I see frames with the centerpart molded/boxed in like that?


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Had some houres to work


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Hooked2Glass

take a look on my frame









Was nice to meet you and thanks for my parts


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

Looks good Homie


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Oct 29 2010, 07:57 PM~18940345
> *Hooked2Glass
> 
> take a look on my frame
> ...


 :biggrin: 

nice seeing you again... thanks for the makkaroni


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Only a few steps and the upperside is done :happysad: :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Nov 4 2010, 02:27 PM~18985473
> *Only a few steps and the upperside is done  :happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


man nice welds and even nicer grinding!!
Gona b bullet proof and full show worthy!!
Keep going!!!


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Nov 5 2010, 06:35 PM~18993854
> *man nice welds and even nicer grinding!!
> Gona b bullet proof and full show worthy!!
> Keep going!!!
> *



x2 & TTT!


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

I finally got my measurements... had to digg them up.

will call you tonight


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Here some small updates


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

My bro Mike at the welder.
THanks for your help


----------



## low of 79 (Mar 24, 2009)

Looks good :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Today i finished the metal work at the frame


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

The last pix of the bar frame


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Nov 30 2010, 12:34 PM~19200796
> *The last pix of the bar frame
> 
> 
> ...


BERRY NICE!! DID THE FRAME TWIST N E??
I NO MINE DID :uh:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Nov 30 2010, 08:34 PM~19200796
> *The last pix of the bar frame
> 
> 
> ...


how much shipped to 30559 ? :biggrin:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Dec 1 2010, 02:14 AM~19203545
> *BERRY NICE!! DID THE FRAME TWIST N E??
> I NO MINE DID  :uh:
> *



I'm sure his didnt, top nodge work right there !

for real, congrats on the frame, very nice work


----------



## vegASS (Apr 1, 2009)

very very very good job


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

My impala at the Essen Motor Show


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## impala64lowrider (Feb 24, 2005)




----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

frohes fest patrick & guten rutsch!


----------



## DeeOne805 (Jul 30, 2010)

:guns: on all ur comp! u shuld putt sum chrome under ur trey! u make meeh wanna pull off my frame now! great job bigg homie frum overseas!


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DeeOne805_@Dec 26 2010, 03:24 AM~19420437
> *:guns: on all ur comp! u shuld putt sum chrome under ur trey! u make meeh wanna pull off my frame now! great job bigg homie frum overseas!
> *



Maybe i will chrome the a-armes the wishbone and the trailingarmes :0 :0 :0


----------



## DeeOne805 (Jul 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Dec 28 2010, 11:40 AM~19439955
> *Maybe i will chrome the a-armes the wishbone and the trailingarmes :0  :0  :0
> *


EITHER WAY HOMIE THAT SHEIT IS TYTE! CHROME OR NOE CHROME!


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Today we layed down 2 thin layers of epoxy primer and 3 thick layers of (Dickschichtfüller) filler.


My bro Mike









This is me


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Dec 29 2010, 03:54 PM~19450553
> *Today we layed down 2 thin layers of epoxy primer and 3 thick layers of (Dickschichtfüller) filler.
> My bro Mike
> 
> ...


very nice bro :wow:


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

Smooth thing, I like it.... You have a heater in the garage to paint at those temperatures we have over here by now?


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

I have an gasheater like this.

http://cgi.ebay.de/Rowi-Gas-Heizgeblase-Ge...=item588bbb8dff


works great in my little shop
30 degrees in less than 10min :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

Oh yes,
I have something like that too but be carefull with it - do not stay to long inside while using it in small rooms or you will fall asleep for a longer time


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Oct 29 2010, 11:55 AM~18940332
> *Had some houres to work
> 
> 
> ...


fames looking real good man.
But a question.
What are those things at the back of the frame. Looks like they stick out a bit from the frame rail? They look like the mounts you use for the wishbones...


----------



## DeeOne805 (Jul 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Dec 29 2010, 02:54 PM~19450553
> *Today we layed down 2 thin layers of epoxy primer and 3 thick layers of (Dickschichtfüller) filler.
> My bro Mike
> 
> ...


thats ryte! look'n gud!


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

damn :0 

who's trey is that :happysad:


----------



## DeeOne805 (Jul 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Jan 7 2011, 05:31 PM~19533960
> *damn  :0
> 
> who's trey is that  :happysad:
> ...


i swear ur glasshouse looks exactly lyke 1 paint here in santa maria ca.!


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jan 2 2011, 05:25 PM~19480972
> *fames looking real good man.
> But a question.
> What are those things at the back of the frame. Looks like they stick out a bit from the frame rail? They look like the mounts you use for the wishbones...
> *



That is for the backbumper
Nothing special


----------



## DeeOne805 (Jul 30, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

check your mail on monday


----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Nov 26 2010, 09:32 AM~19168207
> *Here some small updates
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

A little bondo work
I think it is close to the end of grinding. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 







































I also got the tubes for my ????? :0 :0 :wow: :wow:


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

looking real good Patrick!

did you enjoy the dvds?


edit: just got your email


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

bump for the homie


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

good luck with your build. lookin sweet.

jb.


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Had some time to flip the frame over and put in some work.


----------



## low of 79 (Mar 24, 2009)

:thumbsup: nice frame


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)




----------



## impala64lowrider (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Feb 13 2011, 03:49 PM~19857048
> *Had some time to flip the frame over and put in some work.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## vegASS (Apr 1, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

looks super smooth homie!


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Feb 14 2011, 09:48 PM~19867789
> *looks super smooth homie!
> *


x2


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by weatmaster_@Feb 15 2011, 01:46 PM~19873991
> *x2
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

I hope that my bondo work looks also good after its painted :happysad: :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Feb 15 2011, 10:31 PM~19876439
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> I hope that my bondo work looks also good after its painted  :happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad:
> *



I hop eit still looks good after you hopped the shit outta your trey :biggrin:


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

if it hit the bumper everything will be ok


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Feb 15 2011, 10:42 PM~19876510
> *if it hit the bumper everything will be ok
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

didnt think you'd be done that quick :wow:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

lol


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Feb 15 2011, 10:16 PM~19877098
> *didnt think you'd be done that quick  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


Damn this one is the shit


----------



## Moe Built (Feb 10, 2010)

TTMFT!


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Jan 7 2011, 06:31 PM~19533960
> *damn  :0
> 
> who's trey is that  :happysad:
> ...


 :wow: :wow: nice :biggrin:


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Yesterday i had time to do a second layer of "Dickschichtfüller"

now its time for some cutting and a layer dark paint bevor the dark red basecoat.


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Frame looks smooth as hell!  
Good job Lolohopper!


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Feb 26 2011, 08:25 PM~19966990
> *Frame looks smooth as hell!
> Good job Lolohopper!
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Feb 26 2011, 09:25 PM~19966990
> *Frame looks smooth as hell!
> Good job Lolohopper!
> *


x2


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)




----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Damn

I diden`t notic that i work over 1 year on my frame. :happysad: :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## Ked O.P. (May 4, 2009)

I get motivated to work on my 63 when I check this post! :biggrin: Keep up the good work Lolohopper!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Mar 1 2011, 09:42 PM~19989716
> *Damn
> 
> I diden`t notic that i work over 1 year on my frame. :happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad:
> *


Good things take their time


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

:happysad: :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

You had the time to buff it yet?


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by weatmaster_@Mar 9 2011, 04:48 PM~20050184
> *You had the time to buff it yet?
> *



Not that much ,i buffed the top side and the sides, but had time for my new wishbone


----------



## Douk (Mar 19, 2008)

:wow: 
nice job!


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Mar 10 2011, 09:40 PM~20060058
> *Not that much ,i buffed the top side and the sides, but had time for my new wishbone
> 
> 
> ...


Nice.


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Mar 22 2011, 01:01 PM~20149378
> *ttt
> *



x2


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

T o
T he
T op


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

I hope that my trailingarmes will be welded next week


----------



## SAD DOGG (Jun 16, 2006)

VERY NICE WORK!!!!!!!!!!! my deuce need a frame like that.......


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

:0


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Found some pix from back in the days


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@May 16 2011, 11:06 AM~20561048
> *Found some pix from back in the days
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Slowly but steady




















It is polished ione time now i have to polish it again to bring it to the chrome shop


----------



## low of 79 (Mar 24, 2009)

...nice work... "feine arbeit"... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

TTT!


----------



## SAD DOGG (Jun 16, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## toRR3R0 (Oct 29, 2005)

i read the whole thing now and i am impressed.
I believe i can help you gettin the thing legal on the german streets.

One thing - i am very curious about the answer - how many fuxxing "Fächerscheiben" (Grid/Sanding Discs) have been killed to finish your frame???


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Had a bad day.

My rearend poped out


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

toRR3R0 said:


> i read the whole thing now and i am impressed.
> I believe i can help you gettin the thing legal on the german streets.
> 
> One thing - i am very curious about the answer - how many fuxxing "Fächerscheiben" (Grid/Sanding Discs) have been killed to finish your frame???



That is very nice.


I think i have hundred´s of disks layin around:barf::barf:


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

I have a little problem with my rearend.

Some one has a rearend bearing???
# RW 607 N


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

so I guess it all worked out for you with the bearing? make sure to post some pix of this weekend!


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Here are some pix from my weekend

Tuning Summer Arena Schalke


----------



## low of 79 (Mar 24, 2009)

nice Impala pics :thumbsup:


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Did some work this weekend

Drilled the hole´s for the frontstrokes

















Cleaned the shop to paint the frame



























Basecoat



























Microflakes




















Cleared


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

I like it alot!


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

Cool


----------



## low of 79 (Mar 24, 2009)

nice frame,good work :thumbsup:


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO (Oct 28, 2009)

uffin:Looks good!


----------



## CruizinKev (Feb 16, 2003)

nice man!!


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

frame turned out real nice bro, keep up the good work.
jb.


----------



## impala64lowrider (Feb 24, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Douk (Mar 19, 2008)

realy but realy nice homies!!!!:worship:


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

Frame looks clean. Nice work homie.:thumbsup:


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

So is it time yet to make it a rolling chassis?


----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

Frame looks good


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

I`m waiting for the first parts from the chromshop and i`m cutting and buffing the frame


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Got my wishbone back from the chromshop


----------



## impala64lowrider (Feb 24, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Yesterday we flipped the frame over.
Needed some helping hands




















Mounted the wishbone


















Some more cutting and buffing


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

ttt


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

Looking real good ....:thumbsup:


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

looking good man keep up the good work.


----------



## low of 79 (Mar 24, 2009)

looks better and better :thumbsup::drama:


----------



## CruizinKev (Feb 16, 2003)

sweet!!!


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

Thickness of plates are 1/8 inch?


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

The sides are made of 4mm and the to and bottum of 3mm

Don´t want to hop that much


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

Looks great 




Lolohopper said:


> The sides are made of 4mm and the to and bottum of 3mm
> 
> Don´t want to hop that much


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

ttt


----------



## DannyG. (Aug 29, 2010)

ComIng along real nice


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

Awesome work bro! You have great self motivation. Keep up the good work. I'll be checking up on this topic often.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

looking good!


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Today i build an gadget to bent the shafts of my upper a-armes


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Some frame pix in the sun


----------



## CruizinKev (Feb 16, 2003)

good work man! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Cut some patterns for my new a-armes




















2 houres later




















Today this Napa parts arrived


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO (Oct 28, 2009)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

Did you check if the upper hole in the chassis where the cilinder comes through is wide enough? Looks kinda narrow if it cant make enough angle itll eat o-rings.


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Hallo Joost,

there is not that much space between tha cylinder and the frame and i hope that you are not rigth.

I got some custom made cylinders for that frame. 

These will last longer than the normal american one´s

Thake a look on these


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

This car will be presentet by Sonax at the Motor Show Essen


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

Lolohopper said:


> Thake a look on these



:nicoderm:


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Started my frame off

Before










After


----------



## impala64lowrider (Feb 24, 2005)

where did you get those cylinders?


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

These are custom made.


----------



## vipera (Nov 3, 2010)

Can you drive that car legally in Germany..?


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Easy answere:


NO

:barf:


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

Why not?


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Awesome work on your Trey!!

I sold my 64 Wagon to a guy in Hamburg Germany about 2 years ago. I donno how close you are to there? But maybe one day you'll see it cruzing around.


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

What color had your wagon???

Hamburg is around 350km from Essen


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Lolohopper said:


> What color had your wagon???
> 
> Hamburg is around 350km from Essen


Here's a pic of my wagon that's somewhere in Germany now.
I'm sure the new owner will have it painted 








[/QUOTE]

350km seems far but you never know, you might run into it some day.


----------



## vipera (Nov 3, 2010)

Psycho631 said:


> Why not?


In Europe, you can only "register" and run a complete lowrider in Sweden or Netherlands (I think). I live in Sweden


You have no idea what silly rules there are on our side of the ocean ...


----------



## vipera (Nov 3, 2010)

Lolohopper said:


> Easy answere:
> 
> 
> NO
> ...


That was my guess, what should you do? Do you registration documents to an another similar car or should you move it on a trailer?


It´s a nice car anyway!!


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Sometimes i put it on a trailer and maybe there is an "other" way to bring it on the streets


----------



## RiddinglowCR (Feb 26, 2008)

NICE!!!! Keep it coming!:thumbsup:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

Lolohopper said:


> Did some work this weekend
> 
> Drilled the hole´s for the frontstrokes
> 
> ...


nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Some progress pix

My garage









took the back bumper of









2 rustspots that will be redon this winter


















I also took the grill off
Danm that much screws for an grill


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Christmas is an day earlier

My trailingarm back from the chromshop










And my cylinder came also back


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

uffin: :thumbsup: Have a Happy Holliday


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

ttt


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

Groc006 said:


> Here's a pic of my wagon that's somewhere in Germany now.
> I'm sure the new owner will have it painted


350km seems far but you never know, you might run into it some day.[/QUOTE]

Nah, it is still yellow but have a look at it http://style-deluxe.net/


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

:inout:


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

I can`t work on my 63 at the moment cause i have a problem with my left hand so i hope to bring it back on the street in this summer


----------



## black1962impala (Sep 2, 2009)

nice lot of time in it:wow:


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Now my hand is ok so i can do some work to my frame





























Had to cut my upper a-armes to fit to the new frame


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

I used my c-clamp to press my bushings into my lower trailingarmes



















Next step was the engine and the tranny


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

wow, looks like it can bang this season


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Some more pix



















Found some rust


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Someone sprayed some undercoat to the rockers :barf:










A little bit more rust


----------



## impala64lowrider (Feb 24, 2005)

:thumbsup:

you will end up repainting the whole car, if you search for more rust 

nice progress!


----------



## Capri-choso (Apr 4, 2012)

Sweeeeeet!!!!


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

LOOKS REAL GOOD HOMIE!


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

The car will be painted underneath the missing trim and then i will put then on.


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Up for sale


X-frame with wishbone and longer trailingarmes.










Must be redone at some spots

Front bodymounts


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Lolohopper said:


> Up for sale
> 
> 
> X-frame with wishbone and longer trailingarmes.
> ...



Still for sale


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

My impala x-frame is still for sale.

Here are some new pix.

Comes with wishbone and longer trailingarmes


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

My frame is still for sale.


----------



## Granada (May 3, 2012)

Hey,any updates?


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Had to safe some money for the new paint.

Tha body will be paineted new in the same colore because it has a lot of little spots that has to be repainted.

Than was the next problem that the last painter let the base coate dry too long bevor he spayed the clear.

So the clear is not that strong onto the base. (You understand)


Maybe the ride will be ready next spring:tears:


----------



## nferno (Feb 27, 2005)

Awesome build :thumbsup:


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

:facepalm: 


Lolohopper said:


> My impala x-frame is still for sale.
> 
> Here are some new pix.
> 
> Comes with wishbone and longer trailingarmes


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Here is a little update

On its way to the paintshop



















Driver side door
Had to redo the welds


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Granada (May 3, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

BEEN WATCHING THIS ONE FER A WHILE NOW!!! CANT WAIT TO SEE IT ROLLING!!! I GOT MAD PROPS FER U TAKING ON A PROJECT LIKE THIS WITH OUT ALL THE RESOURSES OF THE STATES (AT A GOOD PRICE)!! KEEP IT UP BRA!:thumbsup:


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

My dad (74 years) gave me an helping hand :thumbsup:










Painted my bumpers glossy black from the inside and put them back together


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

For sale

New in the box

Fits on 63 impalas

30 € plus shipping


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Found some time to work at my lower a-armes.


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

Looking good homie


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

And yome updates from the paintshop


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Frame is coming together


----------



## ILLEGALRDDA (Jan 5, 2012)

Good job :thumbsup:


----------



## impala64lowrider (Feb 24, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CruizinKev (Feb 16, 2003)

sweet!!!!


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Some thing from the painter


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## film_david (Apr 20, 2012)

schoenes ding - king 63! was ist das fuer eine Farbe?


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

Wie viel kostet ein funktionsfahig lowrider im Deutschland? Ich denke ein projekt wie diese mit voll umbau und voll hydrauliks sehr teuer ist.

Wunderbar auto.

Rene


----------



## Ciscos63ht (Mar 14, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Sucio62 (Nov 14, 2012)

:thumbsup:good lookin ride


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

film_david said:


> schoenes ding - king 63! was ist das fuer eine Farbe?



Das ist eine Infinity farbe


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Caballo said:


> Wie viel kostet ein funktionsfahig lowrider im Deutschland? Ich denke ein projekt wie diese mit voll umbau und voll hydrauliks sehr teuer ist.
> 
> Wunderbar auto.
> 
> Rene


Das problem ist der versand der teile und der zoll.

Sonst geht es von den kosten:rofl:


----------



## stevedidi (Feb 6, 2008)

Lolohopper said:


> Some thing from the painter



nice deep colour red / burgandy . . :thumbsup:


----------



## film_david (Apr 20, 2012)

was fuer speichenfelgen hast du drauf? das sind 14er oder? und welches offset hinten? irgendwelche probleme mit rubbing am inneren Kotflügel?

will mir 14x7 fuer meinen 63er besorgen, aber hab bedenken das hinten die 14x7 zu viel sein koennten.


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Das sind 14 er China felgen . Habe keine Probleme damit


----------



## film_david (Apr 20, 2012)

weisst du was fuer ein offset du hast? 6 oder 7? danke fuer die info.

ach und was fuer reifen hast du drauf? hankooks?



Lolohopper said:


> Das sind 14 er China felgen . Habe keine Probleme damit


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

7x14 sind es. Reifen muß ich nachher mal schauen welche Marke. Größe ist 175-70-14

Warum ist dein deutsch so gut?


----------



## film_david (Apr 20, 2012)

cool danke fuer die info. 

ich bin deutscher bin aber jetzt in den staaten. meine frau ist US amerikanerin. mein 63er ist noch in deutschland. mein dad passt auf den auf. und wollte mir fuer den sommer 14x7 speichenfelgen holen. suche nach den 175 70 14 in deutschland fuer den sommer. 

gut zu wissen das die 14x7 bei dir passen. dann sollte das bei mir ja auch hinhauen.

wuesstest du ob deine hinterachse gekuerzt ist?


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Meine Achse ist Serie.
Kuerzen muß du nur für skirts .


----------



## impala64lowrider (Feb 24, 2005)

Lolohopper said:


> Meine Achse ist Serie.
> Kuerzen muß du nur für skirts .


ich hab gehört, dass man bei den skirts auch die kanten umlegen kann. aber ob das wirklich geht weiß ich nicht. 
ich habe auch standard achse mit 14" felgen + 175er reifen - kein problem im 64er impala


----------



## film_david (Apr 20, 2012)

ok good to know. danke.

wo bekommt ihr eure 175 70 14 reifen her?


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Bis jetzt. Showtime hydraulics.de


----------



## film_david (Apr 20, 2012)

Lolohopper said:


> Bis jetzt. Showtime hydraulics.de


cool habe da auch schon geguckt.... hoffentlich sind die reifen bald wieder im sortiment.


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Frag Andi. Der hat bestimmt eine Antwort oder eine Alternative


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

I got my Impala back 



















Back in the shop










Paintjob is done by


----------



## film_david (Apr 20, 2012)

Nice! Looking good. Die pflanze im shop kommt geil :thumbsup:


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

My shop is not that big .

My father has some flowers in there for the winter.


----------



## cougar_chevy (Jul 29, 2011)

TTT for the European 63! :thumbsup:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

looking good!


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

I have this fillercap for sale.
The design is little different

Make me an offer.

I have 4 of this











And 3 of this


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

I have this also still for sale

Make offer


----------



## senossc (Oct 31, 2012)

AH man das ist sehr gut !!!!


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Took the old headliner out and put an new one in.


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

The new one half way done


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Soled


And 3 of this








[/QUOTE]


----------



## impala64lowrider (Feb 24, 2005)

:bowrofl: your 63 will be nice as fuck!


----------



## Jerz64 (Feb 12, 2013)

Looks Great. How many batteries are you planning?


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Lolohopper said:


> I got my Impala back
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

The Setup will bei the same as last year.


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Here are some little updates


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## impala64lowrider (Feb 24, 2005)

awesome!


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Thank you chris


----------



## film_david (Apr 20, 2012)

looking good! when do u plan on having her back on the wheels?


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

I hope i can drive her this spring


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Radio is done



















Gasdore done


----------



## senossc (Oct 31, 2012)

Your car look good my europeen neighbour :thumbsup:


----------



## impala64lowrider (Feb 24, 2005)

lowridershow @ essener motorshow

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E989BFioau8


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Back in the days:thumbsup:


----------



## senossc (Oct 31, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

The body is back on the frame


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## cougar_chevy (Jul 29, 2011)

Lookin good! How much did u extend the upper a-arms?


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

They are 15mm extended

Not shimmed back at the moment


----------



## impala64lowrider (Feb 24, 2005)

awesome! keep on the good work!


----------



## Granada (May 3, 2012)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## hydromaniacs (Aug 8, 2005)

:thumbsup: top...


----------



## senossc (Oct 31, 2012)

:rimshot:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Lolohopper said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Still for sale




Lolohopper said:


> My impala x-frame is still for sale.
> 
> Here are some new pix.
> 
> Comes with wishbone and longer trailingarmes


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Put my backwindow back in the car










Headliner is done



















Had to change a little thing :facepalm:
My mistake.











Put the rack back in the trunk


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Batteries









No more slipping



















Pumps are back










And some fresh wirering for my switchbox


----------



## impala64lowrider (Feb 24, 2005)

awesome!!!


----------



## cougar_chevy (Jul 29, 2011)

:thumbsup: Shitload of Optimas!! How much did u pay for em?


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

These optimas are around 140€ in germany each


----------



## cougar_chevy (Jul 29, 2011)

Lolohopper said:


> These optimas are around 140€ in germany each


daaaamn.. thats expensive... great batteries tough.. That frame that ur trying to sell, how is it wrapped? crooked or something?


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

The frame has some plates where the trailingarme mounts were weldet to the frame and the upper a-arme mounts have some plates. Thats it.


----------



## film_david (Apr 20, 2012)

looking good


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Some one has an cheap alternator for my impala??
I nees one with an external regulator.


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Had some time to work on my ride.
Did the exhaust hangers

























Drilled the hole for my antenna


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Yesterday progress


----------



## Granada (May 3, 2012)

NICE PROGRESS:thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Great werk. Love the optimas! Your driveway is badass by the way!


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

My driveway is way to small for this full size chevy :rofl:

German cars are so small


----------



## cougar_chevy (Jul 29, 2011)

Aint exaclty a Trabant! 
Coming along great!!


----------



## impala64lowrider (Feb 24, 2005)

:rimshot:


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

Good to see updates on this car. If I visit NRW in the next year or two I hope to stop by to say hello. I will buy you lunch! Hopefully you know of a good Doner Kebap imbiss.


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

you are welcom. pm me with some information of you vacation trip.


----------



## senossc (Oct 31, 2012)

YO, have you some pics of the assembly of you headliner ? 

It is hard for me ..


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

i trie to post pix later. but these are very dark


----------



## senossc (Oct 31, 2012)

Ok, what a shame


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

First moves after 18 month 

There is a little problem with the right stroke. But i will fix i soon

View My Video


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

really nice 3


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## PAKO PRIMERO (Oct 28, 2009)

weatmaster said:


> really nice 3


x2


----------



## senossc (Oct 31, 2012)

Nice 3 wheels homie


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Here are some update pix


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Emailad4me773 (Feb 19, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

Bad ass.


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

On the way to the Tuning Expo Saarbrücken


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

My ride

View My Video


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Tom`s ride


View My Video


----------



## fltotheo (Jun 24, 2013)

das war mal meiner! ich hab damals die felgen drauf gemacht. echt cool was du draus gemacht hast!


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Ist ja geil dich hier zu treffen. 
Hast du bilder von damals??


----------



## fltotheo (Jun 24, 2013)

ja ich hab noch irgendwo welche! sind aber noch papierbilder, müsste ich einscannen. von der restauration gabs ne ziemlich gute fotodoku, hast du die? als ich ihn gekauft habe waren in wagenfarbe lackierte steelies drauf. die waren hinten umgeschweisst, sah halt so hotroddig aus. wenn du fragenzur geschichte des autos hast, frag nur! gibts hier im forum sowas wie ne german corner oder so nen thread wo sich halt alle deutschen treffen? vielleicht kann man sich ja ab und an behilflich sein.


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Ich will will will alles haben und wissen 
Bilder wären super.
Ich habe leider garnix dazu bekommen :tears:


Hier treffen sich die euros

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/38-regional-lowriders/56118-europe-riders-post-your-ridez.html


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

You got an PN


----------



## fltotheo (Jun 24, 2013)

you too


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Lolohopper said:


> Here are some update pix


You did a great job with your trey! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rico63 (Aug 22, 2011)

Schöne impala


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Danke


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

I have this 63 impala rearbumper for sale

Not that good but better than nothing.


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

I changed this adapters because the old one can not hold the pressure so i als have to redo my hardlines.


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Started with my new rearend
It is an Hyundai H100 rearend and i got it on ebay for 1€ 
It is 6cm shorter than the stock on but that will be no problem.
Now i have to build some new brackets and rebuild the breaklines.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

This is where I want my 63 to be at. A beautiful street cruiser. Good job. How far are you from Rammstein and Kaiserslautern? I've been there before.


----------



## fltotheo (Jun 24, 2013)

übrigens, das sind doch nicht meine roadsters, die hatten nämlich keine goldenen nipple!


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Ok danke.


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Did a little update


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Today i got my licensplates.

Wasched her and made an little cruse


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

No one need an X-Frame???

_*450€ obo*_

My impala x-frame is still for sale.

Here are some new pix.

Comes with wishbone and longer trailingarmes


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Still for sale



Lolohopper said:


> For sale
> 
> New in the box
> 
> ...


----------



## impala64lowrider (Feb 24, 2005)

Lolohopper said:


> Today i got my licensplates.
> 
> Wasched her and made an little cruse


:bowrofl:


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Came out really nice! I'm doing a frame now, so I got some good inspiration from your frame wrap..:thumbsup:


----------



## del barrio (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Took some fresh pix


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

Niiiice


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

set up looks clean


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

I have this also still for sale

Make offer


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

No one need an X-Frame???

My impala x-frame is still for sale.

Here are some new pix.

Comes with wishbone and longer trailingarmes


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

´Frame is soled


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

sold


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## bodyman1979 (Oct 16, 2013)

that a clean ass Impala! you guys did sum nice ass work! better work then sum shops here In the usa......good luck! keep us posted!!!


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Granada (May 3, 2012)

Realy one of the coolest lowrider in germany!!!now with the solid frame do you want to hop it?anyways..the best thing imo is that you did what you said.not 10years of talking"i do this and that"and the only thing what happen is a"showcar under construction sticker" and more cheap talk.


----------



## impala64lowrider (Feb 24, 2005)

Lolohopper said:


> Took some fresh pix


nice pics homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Thanks Chris.

They were made at: Zeche Zollverein Weltkulturerbe.
Nice place to take nice pix


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Granada said:


> Realy one of the coolest lowrider in germany!!!now with the solid frame do you want to hop it?anyways..the best thing imo is that you did what you said.not 10years of talking"i do this and that"and the only thing what happen is a"showcar under construction sticker" and more cheap talk.


Thanks

There are so many builders out there. ;-)

But don´t talk
Build it


----------



## fltotheo (Jun 24, 2013)

Great Pics Lolo!


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

That is a killer build man. Nice work.


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

Lolohopper said:


> Took some fresh pix


very nice. location as well


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## impala64lowrider (Feb 24, 2005)




----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

ttt


----------



## DjGhadi (Mar 27, 2014)

impala64lowrider said:


>


NICE


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Here are some little updates


----------



## senossc (Oct 31, 2012)

Very nice vid homie !!!!


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Some pix from the Youngtimer Show Herten


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Looks awesome with the trim!


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Did a little bit to my old shool plus motors. Still in great shape

I need some brushes for this motors. Anyone has an idear her in europe??


----------



## Pirate85 (Apr 19, 2008)

electric auto shop maybe


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

My ride is for sale

http://ww3.autoscout24.de/classified/280519423?asrc=st|as


----------



## chicho360 (Oct 17, 2010)

nice front yard work looking good !!:thumbsup:


----------

